# Flooring it from a stop



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

On an almost daily basis for the 113K or so miles I have floored my car from a stop. I also floor it a lot at low speeds. (The torque is really addictive). Anyway, I started thinking about this as it relates to tire wear. Every time I do this from a stop there is a little bit of tire spin as the tires struggle to get traction under all the torque. I would think that I would have gone through tires like crazy, but at 113K miles, I am at the end of my second season on snow tires and my original factory tires are about to go back on the car with plenty of tread left. I just find it odd that I haven't chewed through the tires. So I guess what I am saying is don't be afraid to have fun with the torquey little beast!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its got traction control


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah i do a lot of 55 mph to 90 mph flooring it for kicks


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

boraz said:


> yeah i do a lot of 55 mph to 90 mph flooring it for kicks


Do you do this in manual mode or "D" and let the tranny kick down to 4th and wined out the motor? I for one don't like letting it downshift at WOT or close to it. It seems to pull harder from 2k rpm anyways


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Classy56 said:


> Do you do this in manual mode or "D" and let the tranny kick down to 4th and wined out the motor? I for one don't like letting it downshift at WOT or close to it. It seems to pull harder from 2k rpm anyways


This sounds more like the 1.4T engine in the LT, ECO, and LTZ than the diesel in the CTD.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Do you do this in manual mode or "D" and let the tranny kick down to 4th and wined out the motor? I for one don't like letting it downshift at WOT or close to it. It seems to pull harder from 2k rpm anyways


leave it in D 

only time i manual shift is long descents


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> its got traction control


It still allows a bit of wheelspin


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

diesel said:


> It still allows a bit of wheelspin


Even the 1.4T auto the traction control allows some wheelspin in 1st & 2nd, though seems to get much more aggressive in higher gears.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

obermd said:


> This sounds more like the 1.4T engine in the LT, ECO, and LTZ than the diesel in the CTD.


280lbs of low rpm tq is nothing to turn your nose up at. Even a roll on in 6th gear pulls hard while the little gas cars are slamming gears to whined her way out.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

1.4LT is rated at 148 ft lb of torque @ 1,850 rpm, you guys can't be serious?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The CTD is rated significantly higher than the 1.4T engine.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BU54 said:


> 1.4LT is rated at 148 ft lb of torque @ 1,850 rpm, you guys can't be serious?


If you are referring to my original post... my screen name is "diesel" and I posted in the diesel section


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

250 ft-lbs sure destroyed front tires pretty quickly on my old car - they would spin through almost all of 1st gear up to 50 if you hit it on a kickdown at 20 mph. I miss having that much power. 

Off the line, there was nothing until 20 mph though - 2.3L took that big old-school turbo took a while to spool up.

A tuned 1.4T really struggles to get traction in its very short 1st gear (almost no TC intervention), and it cracks down hard on the traction control in 2nd.

I think the Cruze diesel imposes very strict traction control in the first two gears as there is a VERY noticeable lag that feels computer-controlled.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

diesel said:


> If you are referring to my original post... my screen name is "diesel" and I posted in the diesel section


Yes I am aware of that and no I'm not referring to you or your original post. I have a '66, yes that's 1966 chevelle with a 454 CI, (that's Cubic Inch not liters) engine that's bored .030 over for a total of 461CI, torque is over 500ft lbs. That's what I had in mind while reading this thread.
Oh and the only traction control in that car is a 12 bolt 4.11:1 positraction rear end. :grin:


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

BU54 said:


> 1.4LT is rated at 148 ft lb of torque @ 1,850 rpm, you guys can't be serious?


Except that the OP diesel, has a CTD, not an eco and they DO have that kind of torque.

EDIT: I didn't se the second page of posts when I responded.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I drive my CTD in manual mode almost all of the time. Very rarely do I leave it in D. I usually always drive with traction control off, especially in the spring and summer (if that ever happens here in Ohio). I love the way the car pulls and the torque just feels amazing. I have to say that the 8.2 0-60 seems a bit off. I am pretty sure I have hit 60 before 8.2 seconds.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> 250 ft-lbs sure destroyed front tires pretty quickly on my old car - they would spin through almost all of 1st gear up to 50 if you hit it on a kickdown at 20 mph. I miss having that much power.
> 
> Off the line, there was nothing until 20 mph though - 2.3L took that big old-school turbo took a while to spool up.
> 
> ...


Unlike a petrol turbo the diesel has no butterfly on the intake so it takes longer to spool up. With 160HP and 266ft/lbs of torque I am not game to do a quick start with TC off.


----------

